# More information on deer poachers.



## lake 17 (Sep 25, 2004)

More information on deer poachers.

http://22.in-forum.com/ap/index.cfm?pag ... =D873MA3O0


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

:eyeroll: Dumb A$$ People P*ss me off !


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

And I commend the person that called the RAP line! :beer:


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

:eyeroll:

The following article was posted this morning on *Wcco.com *

MN Man Charged In N.D. Poaching Case

Dec 21, 2004 7:59 am US/Central
Valley City, N.D. (AP) Seven more deer hunters, including the principal of Wahpeton High School, have been charged in a mushrooming poaching case that is believed to be
one of North Dakota's largest.

Hy Schlieve, who has been Wahpeton's principal for two years, was charged in Barnes County with illegal possession of big game and conspiracy to take big game, Barnes
County officials said.

Schlieve declined comment late Monday, saying he was not aware of the charges.

Last month, a father and son, Darrell Hansen of Sanborn and Jeremy Hansen of Spiritwood, were charged with 30 counts each of illegal possession of big game. Authorities
said 30 untagged deer carcasses were found in a shop on Jeremy Hansen's farm near Valley City.

Darrell Hansen is Schlieve's father-in-law, and Jeremy Hansen is his brother-in-law, Schlieve said. One of the seven men charged Monday, Steven Roemmich of Spiritwood, is
also Schlieve's brother-in-law, Schlieve said.

The deer discovered on Jeremy Hansen's farm were found after authorities received a tip on the state's "Report All Poachers," line. People who call the line are offered a
reward if the tip leads to a conviction, Game and Fish Department warden supervisor Bob Timian said.

Ninety percent of the calls are from people who do not want a reward, Timian said.

"They want to call in just to give the information," Timian said. "The RAP line has been working quite well."

The state Game and Fish Department offered a record 145,250 deer gun licenses for the season. A string of mild winters has lowered deer mortality rates and increased the
population.

Timian would not talk about the specifics of the suspects in the poaching case, except to say, "I don't know what they were thinking."

Along with Schlieve and Roemmich, five other men were charged with poaching violations Monday, Barnes County officials said. Among them was Brian Betterman of Ramsey,
Minn., who was charged with illegal possession of big game.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Report All Poachers
800-472-2121 (24 hrs/day)

I have that number on speed dial on my phone. Keep it handy.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

I am curious what these guys will actually end with for fines, and/ or jail time!! Nothing what they deserve I am afraid!!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

In my area we have a type of poaching that I consider much worse, and that is Ranchers that shoot deer around their feed sources in the winter, and they boast about shooting the deer in the stomach so the go off and die away from where they are shot. One individual has boasted that he shot 40 or so the last two winters by his silage pile. The rumuor is that another individual shot 80 and some shoot a few but it is all a brutal way of dealing with a problem that can be easly corrected by deer pens. I assume that the authorities are aware of this. Not that I condone the poaching incidence in the Jamestown area.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

It still makes me sick! A rancher I know let's us hunt deer on his property (somewhere between Velva and Granville). We are the only people he allows on his land and yet complains about the deer eating his feed! I don't get it, if you want to get rid of the deer.....allow hunters, right?


----------

